# Whats your funny fall off?



## .Delete.

Whats the stupidest most funniest reason you ever fallen off. 


When i was 11 i was on my horse in the middle of a pasture. I was extremely tired and we where just standing. Next thing i know i was on the ground in a huge mud puddle. I fell off at a stand still.......the bad thing was the boy that i had a crush on at the time was standing at the gate watching me. I had no idea. I was so embarrassed =D


----------



## free_sprtd

none yet (knock on wood). But i've been stepped on numerous times lol


----------



## Piper

I fell off in front of my whole master horseman class going over a log. I was trying to walk my horse over it but he jumped hard instead. My face was probably red as an apple.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I was running your horse Tara, Roman, up the hill, bareback and you forgot to tell me he bucks cantering up hills, and he bucked me off.


----------



## .Delete.

Ha ha im still sorry about that Harlee.


----------



## Kyani

I was introducing a 4 year old to trotting poles - WALKING - and she decided to bend down, sniff, raise one leg to step over...(by this point I was STUPIDLY looking down watch what she was doing while pushing her on)...and then cat leaped 4 feet in the air over it!

Next thing I know I'm on the ground, covered in sand and the little mare is looking at me with big wide eyes and a 'whatcha doing down there?' expression.

At least there were onyl 2 people watching.


I also lost a stirrup during a canter circle in a GROUP lesson once and ended up coming off. BUT I turned it into a running dismount :lol: I landed running, without moving my hands from the pommel of the saddle, and pulled the horse up from the ground. Embarrassing, but I was quite pround of me. Clearly I should have done gymkana as a kid - if only I could remember how I did it!


----------



## Vidaloco

I was riding through some woods just daydreaming. Didn't see the limb but felt the bump as it knocked me off my horse. I was alone so no one saw it thank goodness. It was one of those one second I was on the horse the next I was sitting on the ground wondering what the heck happened.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

well, this happened just a few days ago ! 
i was riding my mare in this big pen ! 
suddenly she just took a turn into the fence and i had to slide my leg backwards to avoid bruising but i still maneged to bang my knee, loose my balance and fall off ! or well, I knew i wasn´t gonna get back up so I was just trying to fall on a soft spot :lol: 
the results ? both knees very bruised plus a very sore shoulder xD


----------



## Jr_lover

haha i was riding bareback for the first time on Junior and my friends where telling me to just lean forward some when i lope so i loped and i leaned forward all right lol but i leaned forward too much then tried to straighten it and did a full 360 off the side of him because he started turning unexpectidly lol. It was funny plus on top of that my horse acted scared when i tried to catch him up :roll: like i was gonna hit him or something.


----------



## Vidaloco

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> well, this happened just a few days ago !
> i was riding my mare in this big pen !
> suddenly she just took a turn into the fence and i had to slide my leg backwards to avoid bruising but i still maneged to bang my knee, loose my balance and fall off ! or well, I knew i wasn´t gonna get back up so I was just trying to fall on a soft spot :lol:
> the results ? both knees very bruised plus a very sore shoulder xD


   hope your feeling better


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

yeah thanks, i am ! but i actually forgot what was "funny" :lol: always in a hurry :roll: 
this was in a riding class, and my trainer coulden´t hold it in and started laughing :lol:
and I was a little embaressed since this was my first class with her  
it was better though, always better to laugh through the pain :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

The funniest fall i had was when i just started taking lessons. I was 8 year old and was riding this quarter horse(i think) named Thunder. It had just rained a few days ago or so and there were big mud puddles all over the arena. My intructor asked me to trot and I did. I had NO idea Thunder hated water, so when a puddle came up, he leaped to the side and i fell in the mud. I was all covered in mud and of course my mom comes running over to make sure I'm ok, along with my instructor. I just remember having a huge smile on my face (not sure why). It's pretty funny thinking about it. Maybe i was happy i fell off, I don't honestly know.

Another time, i didn't exactly fall off, but came pretty close. I was riding this half Arabian named Saba. I'm pretty tall, and his neck wasn't. I was cantering him and everything seemed fine until he just put on the brakes! All i remember was closing my eyes and praying for the best. His little neck stopped me and i couldn't believe I didn't fall off.


----------



## JustDressageIt

My personal favorite was actually caught on tape by a friend. I was riding this tiny pony a number of years back... and let's just say he was full of attitude. We were just having some fun doing some jumps around this jumper course, and he was being, well, a pony... attitude plus. Anyways, I went up the (very small) bank, jumped the fence at the top, came back down the bank still in a two-point... now where's the worst possible point for a pony to buck? Probably when you're coming down a bank in a two point, so of course the pony bucked! I did a complete flip over his head and landed on my back. Now, on the tape the pony immediately started backing up after he felt me launch from the saddle, which made it look like I'd flown 10m in front of him.
I remember lying on the ground and thinking "huh. This is comfortable.. I think I'll just lie here..."


Another favorite: I was riding my mare and she spooked sideways in front of a jump. I slid sideways and somehow ended up hanging sideways from her. Dancer kept moving sideways away from me, with this look on her face like she was saying "get it off! get it off!" I was laughing so hard that I couldn't push or pull myself back up, so I finally let go and landed in a heap at her feet.


----------



## appylover31803

The pony was probably like "If i back aways slowly, they won't know i did it"


----------



## JustDressageIt

Haha! good point! Gosh it was funny!! .. I'm pretty sure he ran to the farthest end of the field after ... you know, just to make things that much better.


----------



## sunburst

I was at a horse camp, on a stubborn horse during Parents' Day, and she kept on refusing a jump (10 or more times!) Anyway, she finally figured out she had to do it, and took it like it was a 5' monstronsity instead of the maybe 2' baby it was. I am a horrible jumper, and came off her, but landed with her, one foot in the stirrup and one foot on the ground; thought, oh, well, might as well just jump right back on now. My trainer said she'd never seen anyone get back on as quickly. :lol: 
another time I was riding my horse bareback and she was walking and I just kinda slid off--my horse gave me the weirdest look (I hadn't come off in years.)


----------



## tiffanyp1980

When I was about 12 and just learning to jump, I was approching a jump that was about 2.6 cross and went into 2. I was ready to go. The horse however was not. She stopped dead at the fence dropped her and and I SLIDE right down her neck on my stomach like a sliding board. I landed on the other side of the fence. She was looking at my like opps what happened then she nickered a bit like she was laughing at me.


----------



## appylover31803

to date, this was my funniest fall.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-bS629dxkE

Poor Gem though


----------



## brittx6x6

I was galloping a pony up the hill and normally she slowly slows down when we reached the top but instead she slid to a stop and I just kept going it was so funny. Only my trainer saw it and she said she almost died from laughing so hard ha ha ha


----------



## horseylover1_1

hahahaha 

My funny is probably when my saddle slipped, slowly, and I was saying "The saddle's slipping!" and then it was halfway under Dakota and he acted like I was crazy or whatever. He is just too skinny. I think he needs extra saddle pads. :roll:


----------



## travlingypsy

OK! This is soooooo stupid! 

I was taking lessons to get back into riding because I had a very long break. And It was the first time I was suppose to go into the canter with this tiny horse named Brandy who was so narrow its sad. And Ive been cantering before its not like it was my first time. 

So we get into the canter. I start sliding off to the outside of the circle. My teacher keeps telling me to let my weight go down in my leg, shes now yelling it to me im looking down at my leg, thinking "go down! go down, GO DOWN!" and I fall off. 

I got up so freakin fast. Its sad, I knew what I needed to do but my leg would not listen. I wasnt scared or anything I just had a HUGE brain fart. I never fell off at the canter after that. Well I have but cause my horse spooked.


----------



## HrsGrl323

My funniest fall has to be the time I was riding my uncles mare Brandy in the pasture. His pasture is hilly and i was riding bareback so I had fallen of a couple times earlier. So I was kicking Brandy trying to get her to go and finally she took off cantering and I'm like look at me!! then she stops and I go flying off over her head and she just looks at me like finally I dont have to carry you around anymore. :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

Ah, I don't have many funny falls, but here goes one:

I was on a trail ride on my old horse, Cody 2 years ago. We were galloping, we kinda do a race thingy lol it's really fun. Just galloping through the cornfield area.
So then he starts getting slower, I think he wanted to wait for the other horses to come along *yes, he was herdbound on the trail* (we were in the lead, lol) so he stops suddenly, I slide over his neck, & onto the ground. LOL it was funny 'cause afterwards everyone else (about 5 ppl) started coming! Cody was prolly happy about that, but I was embarrassed...'cause we lost.  haha! His neck was okay too, don't worry.  

But yeah, that was kinda funny.


----------



## travlingypsy

Right hafter I just posted my funniest fall...I fell off on the trail! Well it was raining and I was wearing jeans so they got suctioned on to me and I couldnt mount from the ground so I had to find a log. And since I was soaking wet and the saddle was wet. I got on and slid right off the other side and landed on my knees...lol. my firend saw it and was laughing...it really sucked cause I lost my stirrup and couldnt get it back on so I had to walk to rest of the way.


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL, that's pretty funny! :lol:


----------



## travlingypsy

***This is sooooo darn funny*** 


lol... ok so this didnt happen to me but my friend. It happend today out on the trail. So it was her first time with her horse to go on a trail nothing to serious just the galloping fields. So Ashley me and kat were all in the fields and Ashley told Kat to go trot up the hill.."gus wont buck dont worry" So she goes trotting up the hill gus starts taking off and turns sideways on the hill and starts crow hoping and bucking. 

So then she is on her stomach trying to stay on and she finally does an emergancy dismount and lands on all fours like a cat...its was sooo funny cause it was in slow motion. Then Gus continues to buck around on the hill (oh goodness I cant stop laughing) and hes running around like a retard ****...and kat is on the ground and says "my vag hurts." (sorry if its to 'graphic') 

So now were trying to catch Gus. Im still on my horse and hes now cantering straigh toward me. So I jump off super fast and he turns just in time. pheww, right? Well then we finally catch him. He broke his bridle. And she is still complaning "my gina hurts" It was soooo funny. But she was just like "wooo yah this was great for my first trail ride with him!" Thats bubbles for ya... ^_^


----------



## PoptartShop

LMAOOO that's hilarious!!!! :lol: Oh wow, LOL!


----------



## phantom

Little late reply but I'm loving this thread...keep the good fall stories coming!!  

So my funniest fall was at camp 2 years ago. It was my last year as a camper (I was at advanced camp), but that summer was also my first year as a camp counselor. Meaning I'm supposed to be one of the more experienced riders. :lol: And a lot of the girls at that camp knew me. So anyway a bunch of us were riding bareback in the arena. The horse I ride has such a ridiculously bouncy trot that I probably shouldn't ride him bareback at all but I do anyway. The instructor actually asked me several times if I was sure I wanted to go bareback but I insisted I'd be fine. So we're trotting along and all of a sudden he hits a jump standard--they have low ones you set the pole on, and the jump was sitting just several feet out from the rail. He's also super spooky so it freaked him out and he hopped to the side, and I flew the other way. Everyone told me afterwards it made a really loud thump when I hit the ground. :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL that's funnnyyyy!  
Well my friend fell off her horse this weekend, it's kinda funny. :lol: She was like laying on him, 'hugging' him. Then all of a sudden he like reaches down to sniff the ground, WOOP she falls right over his head (the horse was okay) LMAOO it was funny, you just had to be there!


----------



## Jennyrose

well my most embaressing fall was just so stupid. i was jumping a horse who after the jump bucks and sharpley turns and i managed to stay on we did a canter round the school and then stopped and i fell off  i couldnt belive i went though all that to fall off so stupidly haha :!:


----------



## farmpony84

I'm not sure which is funniest...

once I was on this great big black tennessee walking horse (Mikey) that i was leasing, i was "parked" on the paved road watching these hotties playing football in a field and I was sitting side ways and cross legged on his back trying to look cool, he shifted his weight from one leg to the other and I flipped backwards into a mud puddle...

Then there was the time I was on this Arab mare I was leasing (Bashara) and my friend was on her leased Arab (Smokey). Well, she could not get Smokey to go to save her life, she was so mad, she was kicking and whipping and slapping his butt and yip and clicking and she was SO mad. I was laughing really hard trotting around circles watching her, then she stopped being mad and started laughing, hysterically, I laughed harder, and then she pointed and I turned just in time to be smacked in the forhead by a low hanging tree branch, I slid right off the saddle, off her butt and onto the ground!

And then there was the time I got on Bashara in the field while my friend was out on trail with Smokey, I had no halter, no bridle, nothing... I was on her while she was grazing, then Smokey came home, bashara started walking to him so I thought, lets trot (no halter/leadrope/bridel nothing remember)... well she picked up the canter, still pretty cool, then it went into a gallop and an all out dead run! The fence was RIGHT there! So ... Smart girl that I am! I SLAPPED HER BUTT! I slapped her butt and said STOP! OMIGOSH, I slapped her butt! She went faster, so she hit the fence, she flipped on way, I flipped the other, the post broke in half and nobody got her, we tacked up and went on trail while Leslies dad fixed the fence! LOL....

I'm sure there are more, I wasn't the brightest teeniebopper in the pony club handbook!


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia

.Delete. said:


> Whats the stupidest most funniest reason you ever fallen off.
> 
> 
> When i was 11 i was on my horse in the middle of a pasture. I was extremely tired and we where just standing. Next thing i know i was on the ground in a huge mud puddle. I fell off at a stand still.......the bad thing was the boy that i had a crush on at the time was standing at the gate watching me. I had no idea. I was so embarrassed =D


Wow, Delete, I think you beat me there. My funniest fall off was when I was galloping in the desert. I had been riding hard that day and was not in shape at all so pretty tired, but anyway, i was just riding along, the horse didn't do anything and next thing I know, I see the side of my saddle, like I was riding on the side of the horse. Then I feel hard ground beneath me. :lol: I just fell off. My mom even got it on tape, and some of my relatives were there. Even more silly was that I screamed for no reason as I was falling. It was one of those things you don't even think about. Hee, the even more stupid thing was that, the VERY first thing I thought after falling off was, "Darn it, I screamed. None of my friends scream when they fall off." :lol: So silly.


----------



## WildFeathers

Ok, so I thought and thought and couldn't really remember having any falls that were really funny. _But_, my mom has . When she got her man, Moonshine, he had been a professional cutting and gaming horse his entire life, put a saddle on him and he was all business and all go. He was so fine tuned and hyped up that you couldn't lean forward the slightest bit or he was off, and he turned on a dime, he could be at a dead gallop and if you asked him to turn, he would turn alright, he'd turn a complete 180 and be running in the opposite direction while you were still flying through the air towards the ground. A month or so after she got him, she was riding around in the arena one day when we had some out of town family visiting. There was one barrel sitting somewhere at the far end of the arena. She was going to show off a little, intending to run down, turn around the barrel and run back. Well, he got to that barrel and whipped around it so fast that she was flung halfway off, he ran back to the other side of the ring with her hanging on to one side of the saddle with her shirt and bra hooked over the horn . She had quite a few little instances like this after she got him.

Now though, they are an amazing team, the ride everywhere together, downtown, the beach, the park, neighborhoods, woods; she's done search and rescue on him and run down runaway horses on him. They fit each other. And, to this day, Moonshine has never been beat in _any_ speed event his _entire_ life.

Oh, and he flings everybody off except for my mom and I(on purpose).


----------



## TwendeHaraka

I was jumping my horse a few years ago-before he got hurt and needed retrained-and we were doing bounce jumps. Two days before he had twisted around in front of a jump and took off in the other direction. The spin took me off balance and I fell off. When we were doing these bounce jumps, he went over the first one really nice, and then when we got to the second one [and this wasn't the first time we'd done it that day], he stopped, started his spinny thing, and I sort of launched myself out of the saddle, over his head, over the jump, and landed on my feet before falling to my knees. He stopped where he was and looked around like, "Where'd she go?!"


----------



## Painted Ride

i qualified for the 4h southern regionals a few years ago. i was warming up in the arena and was going for a tripple 2'6'' then 2'10'' then 3'. i forgot that i he never even saw a tripple before. so we approach it at a nice canter and at the last minute he refused and i went into and took out the whole jump!!! i was not hurt but the arena had quite a few people in it, oh did i mention that the stands were full!!! i got back on, after fixing the jump, and llined us up again he took it like he had been doing it his whole life! hes a goober. all i could do was ****!!:razz:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Most embarrasing fall would be leaning over to grab a beer off the top of a fence post that was brought over to me. It was my first of the night. You'd think I'd have fallen off reaching for the can right? Wrong!!!

I walked my horse over to the "parking area" of the arena to watch the kids ride and visit with the other adults. I laid my reins over the horn and went to open the can. I FEEL OFF OPENING A BEER CAN!!!!! :roll: I still to this day have no idea what happened! I don't know if the horse shifted his weight and I overreacted or what...but PLUNK like a sack of potatoes I fell off the horse. You can imagine the comments and laughter since I hadn't even gotten to take 1 drink.

I only drink on the ground now!!!!!!:razz:


----------



## Painted Ride

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Most embarrasing fall would be leaning over to grab a beer off the top of a fence post that was brought over to me. It was my first of the night. You'd think I'd have fallen off reaching for the can right? Wrong!!!
> 
> I walked my horse over to the "parking area" of the arena to watch the kids ride and visit with the other adults. I laid my reins over the horn and went to open the can. I FEEL OFF OPENING A BEER CAN!!!!! :roll: I still to this day have no idea what happened! I don't know if the horse shifted his weight and I overreacted or what...but PLUNK like a sack of potatoes I fell off the horse. You can imagine the comments and laughter since I hadn't even gotten to take 1 drink.
> 
> I only drink on the ground now!!!!!!:razz:


did you at least save the beer??? haha thats great!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

You KNOW I did... I needed it after the ribbing I took that night!!:wink:


----------



## kickshaw

having just bought Justin, I decided to go back to the YMCA where I had volunteered so many hours of my time just to be around horses. Well, the day's work was done, and at the end of the day, everyone got to ride the horse of their choice. A new pony (read barrel racing machine) had arrived to the barn since I was there last, so I decided to ride the little snot. 

Well, as kids do, I decided that I would race pony against the OTTB (read 19 years old and slow as a snail). Well, we lined up at one end of our huge arena and waited for the signal to go. 

Pony was absolutely quivering with anticipation. OTTB was almost asleep. Then, we got the signal: GO! Pony takes off like a rocket on crack - catches me completely off guard...so at this point we are going 90 to nothing and i am hanging onto the side of the saddle for dear life. Pony reaches the end of the arena and applies breaks...I bounce to the ground. OTTB gently lopes across the finish line. 

Man I caught it bad from the 15+ people watching that stupid race... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Painted Ride

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> You KNOW I did... I needed it after the ribbing I took that night!!:wink:


 you go girl!!!


----------



## TheVelveteenPony

I've got a couple good ones lol.
Well I was riding my first horse a couple days before we were about to go to a show. I just wanted to give him a little light exercise, but he had other ideas. He took off by the "scary" end of the arena and started bucking and farting his way down the long side. I get flipped over his head and land flat on my back with the reins still in my hand and get the wind knocked out of me. I start making that awful gasping sound you make when you get the wind knocked out of you, and my horse is staring at me, trembling, trying to figure out what on earth is wrong with me.
The other one just happened to me with my new horse. She's an arab and she's just started her training and is extremely jumpy and skittish. We were going over a trotting pole that had one end raised and propped up on the mounting block. Anyways, she hits it with her foot and spooks at the sound it makes, leaping straight into the air. I flip off directly backwards, and land behind her in a squat looking at her butt.


----------



## VanillaBean

At camp this year we were doing 5 bounces in a row (2ft verticals) and Sheena decided at the third jump that she was NOT going over those other jumps, so she just STOPPED...i slid down her neck, and SOMEHOE managed to pull myself up so i landed on my feet right in front of her.
Yeah...everyone had a good laugh!!!

ANOTHER TIME

I was cantering up a hill and a chicken flew out of nowhere (which apparantly is scary if you're a horse..._) so Sheena did some spook/stop thingy and i flipped head over heels and landed on my feet (somehow...) Yeah.....*NOT FUN!!!*


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Kyani said:


> Next thing I know I'm on the ground, covered in sand and the little mare is looking at me with big wide eyes and a 'whatcha doing down there?' expression.


Haha! I love it when horses give you that expression!
I haven't had any embarrassing horse falls...yet. 


One of the really funny ones though is I was riding this little puny pony-but he is super fast. Like, if you click your toung really quietly and only you can hear it-he'll take off straight away!
Anyway, I was working that horse-Mickey. We started to do some cantering and then BOOM! One stride of cantering and he stopped dead. It felt like in slow motion I took my hands away from the reins and slowly took my feet out of my stirrups. I did a forwards somersault over his head and landed right in front of him. His nose looking down at my head. He was like "watcha doin' down there?" 

****!
It's so funny when I look back at it! Good stories everyone...well, not good, but funny!


----------



## aappyfan1

My funiest fall off a horse, happened years ago. I was quaddoupling(sp) my niece and nephews on my horse one in front of the saddle, me in the saddle and two behind the saddle. I was taking them to my house to babysit them for the day. about half way home the saddle started to slide we all slid under the horse, and he just stood there lookin, "like what the heck, is going on"... priceless!


----------



## xkatex

Sadly I have quite a few of these haha.

Galloping around a paddock with my arab mare and decided I wanted to go down hill. Well guess I turned too quickly, my arab (Duplica) stumbled and I ate the grass, and dirt, and stones...etc. I was expecting to hear her galloping off into the distance but lo and behold I look and shes staring down at me with the expression of "Mhmm..." Hopped back on and went home for the day haha.

Before my lesson one day I mentioned "I bet ill fall off today" to my friends. Well we were jumping and my mount decided he was going to rush the jump (like he usually does) and refuse it (which he usually does as well just not all at once!) So off I fly into the jumps while summer saulting landing on my feet than falling backwards onto the jump knocking everything down. Boy did my friends get a kick outta that one.

I was riding a standie gelding we use to have. Not the sharpest tool in the shed but definately the sweetest. I was maybe about 11. Decided I wanted to try a canter. So try and I might he wouldnt budge out of the pace. After nearly and half hour of attempts he finally got the canter, tripped over his own feet and catapulted me into the air. When I opened my eyes my grandpa was standing over me with the horse and just shakin his head laughing. Good think the brain bucket was on the brain that day!

At another lesson I was riding an arab/standie gelding who was nearing 20 yrs old. He was one of the first horses I ever rode at the stable and I was inlove with him. So we are going into the canter part of our lesson and he decided "Hey I dont want this girl on my back" and went off bucking. Over the railing I went onto the cement(indoor arena). I was climbing back over before my instructor realized what happened. She asked if I was ok and I hopped back on. And once again over the railing I went. She asked if I wanted to stop and I said no no im ok. Back on I got...he didnt buck after that...weird eh?

Riding the same schooling horse about a year ago. Going along at the canter when suddenly he falls on his knees, I go into a kind of rolling summer sault and end up on track to undernieth his body! Next thing I know he is standing and walking away while I lay there in shock. My instructor was running to me, I was running after the horse the horse was running to the door! She yells from across the arena "Are you ok?! Dont get up! Stay there!" I yell "Omg is the horse ok? Did he get hurt!?" You wouldve had to be there to see the humor in it lol


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Haha!!! My only fall off Lizzy.

I go to get on bareback and she starts walking while I'm hopping on and then once I flip my leg over I'm on her butt since she moved, and then she bucked and I did kind of a hop/jump/fall off.

Then when I fell off Nugget, my first horse, I was standing still and I started laughing and I just fell off.

Then I was riding Chief at fair, we were cantering around and he just did a little, little buck, but it was the first time he ever bucked and I did a front flip over his head and landed in the sand and everyone was like "Oh my gosh are you okay!!?" I almost cried I was so embarrassed...
I was in a tank top too, so sand went down my shirt and I had a class right after that


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol I've read a few of the stories on here. There are some pretty good ones! I'll have to read more later. But my funniest one was in a show...I got hunter all slicked up with show sheen for halter class then the next class was bareback. Well, he's got really smooth fur as it is then plus the show sheen I couldn't stay on him for the life of me. Walking was fine but he was still young at the time and in training plus not fond of bareback so his trot was terrible..So, I slid off, they got me back on and 1/2 way around the ring I slid off again so they disqualified me! :roll:


----------



## Chiefie

This is almost a year ago when I had only had my new boy for a month. Second ride on him (first was all of 10 minutes in a small yard). Started trotting him, he started cantering so I let him, then he stopped dead! I imagine he was about to throw in a nice buck or something but I didn't give him the opportunity rofl. I've been told it's a 'graceful' fall haha


----------



## FGRanch

I won't tell any of my stories right now, but some of these are way to funny! I just love the chicken one!


----------



## Just Another Barn Bum

*Whoops...*

I was bareback and riding close to the panels in the arena while going to the gate to let myself out to the pasture. I was a little uh, TOO close, I guess! I got my foot stuck, and since the horse kept walking, (I thought I could get myself unstuck before I needed to stop him.)I was pulled right off the rear end of him.  He spooked a little, and then of course turned to look at me like, "What was THAT?"

When we first started riding, my sister and I were too little to saddle by ourselves, but we rode Grandpa's trusty old horses, so we would help each-other bridle, (a ten minute process each) and then try our best to get on bareback. (Another ten+ minute process, as the horses were old and smart, and wouldn't stand by the fence!) When we finally got up the courage to trot, we thought it was so fun we were laughing hysterically and kept falling off. :lol: We did it over and over, much to the dismay of the horses, but thanks to them we can ride now!


----------



## Arrow

Recently I was riding Arrow in the woods, and we had to go through a thick stand of trees to go around a downed tree. I should have gotten off and led him, but didn't. About halfway up the steep hill, a thick vine got under my right leg and started pulling me off. Arrow was pushing up the hill hard and wouldn't stop, I'm like "oh no!" I got pulled right off the left side like I was dismounting, and in fact, just stepped off. I led him around the tree, found a place to mount...and no stirrup--it had slipped off! So I had to tie him up and go find the stirrup!


----------



## Equuestriaan

Two funny times come to mind. :lol:

I was cantering this little pony named Snow White and she just decided as we were cantering a circle that she would stop dead in front of the fence and snatch some grass from the other side. I flipped over her head and hit the fence and when I hit the ground I had no idea which way was up... it was just kinda a funny scene and my instructor was cracking up because my helmet cover had gotten stripped from my helmet when I hit the fence. She came over and was laughing uncontrollably trying to get it back on my helmet while it was on my head... quite funny. xD

Then once I was jumping this big oxer and Ricky took it huge so I popped out of the saddle. When I landed I lost a stirrup and slipped to the left. I was practically on his neck, my arms around him, holding on for dear life. Ricky kept cantering and I tried to straighten myself up, but then I slipped to the _right_. I remember looking at the ground and thinking "Okay, I'm going to have to let go." So I held my breath and let go and then OOF! I plopped onto the ground. xD It was really funny cause the whole time my instructor was like "Oh no! Hang on! Hang on!!" Then when I went to collect Ricky, he had this look on his face like, "What just happened?" I reached toward the reins and he flinched cause he expected me to hit him. I gave him this huge hug and you could clearly see the relief on his face.


----------



## Kiara

Two funny ones, even one of them wasn't technically a fall:
1) I was riding bareback on a trail with a friend. My pony apparently was either in a bad mood or just plain excited, because he decided to buck quite a bit (usually doesn't do that). I managed to stay on every time. Then we are standing and my friend goes on to tell me how great I managed to stay on as he drops his head to eat grass and guess what- I fell off:lol: go figure!

2) I was riding a Haflinger for a long time, but also took care of two Shetlands. Didn't ride them , just clean stall, etc. So one day I was supposed to ride one of the Shetlands. Me, being used to the Haflinger, took a little too much of a swing and went up one side, glide over the middle, come done the other side (standing). That was a real funny site too :lol:


----------



## Zappasowner

I rode my horse in 4H every year and fell off in the arena every year, twice during a class. The first year I fell off after crossing the timer after a barrel pattern, my saddle was loose and just as I crossed the eye it slid off the side! The second year I was riding western all day and decided to practice english well I was used to swinging my weight more cause the stirrups were longer, I overcompensated and came off the other side! The last year I showed a green broke 3yr old QH. He was pretty pokey so I tried to use spurs on him in trail class, well he bucked me off before the first obstacle! His current owner told me that he actually put someone in the hospital before b/c he had spurs on!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

Me/Athena and my friend Jesse/Comet were racing through a lawn and down a dirt road bareback. Jesse and Comet were ahead by at least five strides, but Athena wasn't gonna let 'em win. :wink: Athena kept running even when we passed Comet/Jesse and started to get back on the trail, but of course Athena didn't care that there was a HUGE overgrown tree that she could only fit under. I tried to steer her around it, but that evil mare did one of those evil pony tricks where they start to turn that way but all of a sudden turn the other way. Yea, I kept going the way I thought she'd go. And I guess the same thing happened to Jesse and Comet too because as I was falling I was watching Jesse fall off Comet right behind me. lol Comet was a good girl, and stayed next to Jesse after she fell. Athena, on the other hand, kept going straight home, and didn't even stop and look until I yelled at her. Then she decided to wait. >.>


----------



## megalsbegals

I fell off during drill team practice. Ok we just got with a partner anyone not our normal partners and so we were practicing a lil holding hands thing while trotting, well my partners horse likes to bike other horses and so we are riding next to each other holding hands up in the air and then we go up to the lope and its all good til we turn the corner and her horse goes and bites mine and then my horse freaks out and since I only was holding the reigns with one hand and my other hand was being held onto well me and her didn't let go of hands and so I come off or something I forget and I like roll to the ground....It hurt my leg and my wrist. NOW I can pop my wrist its weird! I never could before but now I can....


----------



## megalsbegals

Here is part of our drill at the Women and Horses Expo in Sedalia--


----------



## fedex

Working at a day camp. I was on a little pony named Stevie, in the egg and spoon race. My friend was on her horse, who is very spooky. 

Well, Stevie felt me holding the spoon out in front of me and tensed up. She was shying away from my hand, so I dropped the spoon. That did it. I landed hard on the ground, laughing. I looked around. My friend had fallen off of her horse, laughing, and the camp kids stared at us in horror. Meanwhile, we were trying to catch the runaways. It was hilarious 


A while ago, a horse I was jumping ducked out, really sharply. I lost my balance (stupidly, and flew 5 feet away) I looked up, and I saw the sky, and my two boots sticking straight up in the air while I was laying on my back. I was thinking "Well, this isn't right..." I must've sat there for ten seconds like that. 

And I'm laughing at the rest of your stories. This is a great thread


----------



## Dasher41

well ive not as yet had any funny fall,s off as such.

oh yeah one

i was working ata point to point yard and hacking one of the TB's out Sunny
he was a dark bay about 15.3hh
he was being prettystubborn, i had a stick with me and i was kicking and smacking he just backed up and sat in a ditch i slipped of the back he got up looked at me as if to say, that'll teach you and walked off, obv i got upwent afterhim and got back on and carried on my hack.

luckily noone was watching

i have had alot of pretty bad falls


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger

I have never had a embarrassing fall but my friend had a down right funny one

He was riding bareback back to the pasture and he just had a halter. Anyway the horse started trotting very slow and the horse stepped in a puddle and he was laghing so hard he slid off very dramaticly and landed in the puddle. Ok so it not really funny you just had to be there


----------



## NicoleS11

i was out in one of our hay fields and i was galloping through the feild to chase away a hawk that was on the ground that was eyeing up my dog jake (about 5 pounds) well there is a pond in one of our fields and my gelding looked over and seen himself in the reflection of teh water and next thing i knew i was in the pond. My horse bucked and i was so relaxed and ya...my gelding ran home adn i had to walk home soaking wet...but jake and the other dogs were with me...lol


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

It was when I first started jumping Athena, and we were at a jumping clinic. Basically she decided to do sliding stop in front of the jump, but had her head so far down that I didn't have anything to brace against. Turned out the I slid halfway down her neck, did a forward flip, and landed on my feet on the other side of the jump in a crouched position sorta. haha Everybody was cracking up. :lol:


----------



## LauraB

When I was about 8 I snuck down to the barn by myself (I wasn't supposed to be there) and got on my pony bareback with just a lead rope as reins. As I was riding my sister's gelding who didn't care for my pony much charged us and instead of getting my pony got me. He ripped me off Prancer by my back. I managed to slide out of the paddock and crawl up our very long driveway. When I got to the house my mom my was scarred to death. I ended up having toothmark scars on my back for several years. My mom figured that I didn't need any extra punishment and that a deffinately learned my lesson. That was the only time that horse ever bit anyone.


----------



## anrz

I had a very embarrassing fall once. When I was eight, I was at a horse day-camp. I was very proud of myself because I was the only one in the entire group who had been taking riding lessons and was (in my strange, messed-up opinion) the best rider in the whole camp. I felt really good about myself, so I decided to wait until everyone was already off of their horses so they could see how good I was at getting off the horse (now I have no idea what I was thinking- is it even possible to be GOOD at getting off a horse, opposed to BAD?!). When everyone was waiting and looking at me, I took my right foot out of the stirrup and left the left one in. I was going to do what was in my opinion a "professional, educated" dismount. I swung over the horse's back with my left foot in the stirrup, but my left foot got caught and I fell on my butt. It was very embarrassing. I just had to have a swollen ego, didn't I? I honestly have no idea why I thought this would be such a good idea. The camp counselors were VERY careful to stand next to my horse after that and say, "Make sure both feet are out of your stirrups." The weren't trying to make fun of me- they probably just didn't want me to get hurt.


----------



## lizzie_magic

I haven't had any really stupid falls but I'll tell you about my sisters, she noticed one day that to stop her horse she said "and woah" so she tried saying just "woah" and the horse stopped, she then tried it just saying any random word and the horse still stopped so the next time she didn't say anything and just thought stop and the horse stopped and she flew over her head. It was really funny.


----------



## kathryn

All my falls have been stupid. This one time the saddle flipped all the way around and dumped me on my head. That one hurt a LOT. Its cause the pony was very round and it was really hard to tighten the girth. And my foot was stuck in the stirrup so it was really good that he just stopped like what the heck? And while it was slipping i was just like going I'm slipping I'm slipping and my instructor was like jump off jump off! but i didnt get off in time and I was just laying on my back, stunned, with my foot in the stirrup, and my instructor just comes over, very somberly, trying very hard to to crack up, and just takes my foot out and lays it down next to me. Then i started laughing and she just cracked up really hard.


----------



## Britt

Oh boy do I have a lot of 'falling' stories... and not just mie, but other members of my family as well.

One time my mum came out to go horseback riding withe me. I told her not to get on yet, as I hadn't tightened the horses saddle, and she goes and gets on and the saddle slides and she lands up under the horse. To this day, she swears up and down that I set her up and refuses to go horseback riding with me again.

Another time, my cousin, who was about seven at the time, was riding our oldest mare (a Racking Horse) and had her in a canter. The mare decided to throw in a big buck in the middle of a canter stride and my cousin went flying off and did a somersault in midair, landed on her feet, and took off running after the horse screaming that she was going to kill the horse.

Another time, too, the same cousin, only this time she was closer to nine, was riding another of our hores and trying to make him go across a small creek... The horse, who was an old, highstrung Arabian gelding, decided to jump the creek... so he did, right into a tree, and my cousin just reached up and grabbed onto one of the tree limbs and was left hanging, literally, in the tree as the horse kept on going.

One of my best friends was trying to ride her TB gelding, and decided to try and ride behind the saddle down the middle of the road. Her horse decided to go into a canter and my friend just bounced off and landed on her stomach in the road while her horse just looked at her like she wasn't supposed to be in the road.

I was riding our old Arabian gelding a few years ago bareback and just in a halter, and he liked to run and didn't listen as well as he could have with a halter, and took off with me... We were coming to a very sharp turn in the trail and I knew that I couldn't stay on him turning that turn at a full gallop... he was so fast and quick that it was toss me many feet in the opposite direction if I didn't do something... so when he got to the turn, I just flew off and held onto the halter rope... The second my weight left his back he smalled on the brakes and literally slid to a stop and looked at me like he was wondering why I got off.

Another time I was riding that same Arabian gelding and my friend was on our other mare behind me. I stopped the gelding and turned around slightly to say something to my friend and found myself on the ground, as I'd lost balance and had flipped off him backwards.

Then there was another fall with that same gelding and me. I had him stretched out extremely well... He was so close to the ground that if he'd gone down about anothr foot and a half his stomach would have been touching the ground... I took a running leap to jump on him and I overjumped... My hands touched his back only lightly and I went on oner and found myself on my back in the middle of the sidewalk with him looking at me like he was wondering how I got from one side to the other so quickly.

I was riding my mar once and her and I had been tritting for about an hour and a half straight to a friends... when I got to my friends house, all her family was outside and I went to get off and fell to the ground because my legs wouldn't support me.

My most recent fall off my mare... well, it was pretty serious, but kind of funny now that I look back on it. I was trotting her around the horse and my grandmothers chicken house rooster came out of nowhere and attacked her. My mare was very scared of the rooster because he's attacked her before, and she took off bucking like a bronc. I couldn't hang on, and she vaulted me quite a few feet into the side of the house very hard before running up to the barn.

Then there was the time I was riding my mare with a friend on another horse, and we were cantering. My mare bucked and it threw me off balance, and then she bucked a secind time and I came off halfway with my foot stuck in the stirrup. She drug me a few feet and trampled me before taking off. I was unconsious for about five minutes and woke up to find my mare gone, my friend and the other horse gone, and everything was fuzzy because my glasses had flown off. My first thougt was 'is anything broke'... and when my friend got back (she'd gone to catch my mare for me as she'd taken off) I was so shaky that I had to put her in my cousins catch pen and walk to my other cousins house to sit down and get something to drink to calm my nerves.


----------



## Xoras

With my very first instructor, when I was learning to jump (so this was like, what, six, seven years ago? ...I feel old.) I would have to jump a single cross rail (real tiny, too) and then get my pony to halt. It was usually done at the trot, so that wasn't too hard.

Anyway, the school pony I was riding knew this exercise better than I did, and as soon as he had all for feet on the ground, he stopped.

I wasn't too prepared for this though, so I slid right off as though I were dismounting and landed on my feet.

Not really falling off, but I was really surprised. XD

I did the same thing at a canter. I was cantering on a lunge line, I lost my balance, and I guess the pony knew it too because she slowed, and I "fell". Or dismounted.


----------



## happygoose123

the funniest fall i have had was when me and two friends were out riding on a trail and we were in single file going between a fence and a hill. i was in the middle and the horse in front jumped to the side cause a bird frightened her. this scared my horse and he did a massive jump to the side and went half way up this hill. i didnt fall off at that point but the saddle had slipped a little to the side and i thought i will fix it when i get down the hill. i went down the hill but as i was going down it slowly slipped more. by the time i was at the bottom of the hill i was completely on my horses side and not very far from the ground but i kept holding on. then i thought im not getting out of this so i just let go and went plonk onto the ground. It was hilarious!!! one of my friends got off her horse to give me a boost back on and her horse decided to go walk about back down the trail. he was only walking but made sure he was always a good distance from us. we ened up catching him. all this because a bird flew out of a tree!!! Good times!!!


----------



## Walkamile

Really enjoying this thread! My funniest/stupidest fall happened with my mare T. Understand that T is an appy and is mane "challenged". I work very hard to have a thin but fairly decent mane on her, lots of product, NO combing or brushing, all finger combing. Okay, so I'm ready to mount,standing on a crate, mane in left hand and just as I start to put my left foot into the iron, my right foot loses its position on the crate AANND T (sly horse that she is) takes a huge step to the right.
I end up on my back on the ground with HORROR or HORRORS her precious mane in my hand! :shock:


----------



## Jump4heaven

I was jumping my mare, this was 4 years ago, and I was so excited because she didn't knock it over. I was abou to dismount when my mom yelled my name, and I went to look while dismounting, and I fell on and sort of in a 40 gallon watering thingeh. My friend was there.. I was so mad at myself.


----------



## banjiny16

I was riding bareback in a lesson on a lesson horse and the owner of the horse had sprayed show sheen on the horse earlier in the week and forgot about it...so as we we cantering in a circle...i just kind of slid right off  you couldnt help but to laugh


----------



## Tayz

haha lol, I love this board 
I haven't really had any embarrasing falls...(i haven't fallen of at all yet)
But the other day at my riding lesson it started raining so my lesson got cancelled, but then afterwards(rain then stopped) there was a little kids lesson, which I was invited to join. So i joined happily and we went on a trial ride....But my riding instructor lead my horse with a lead rope because I'm a beginner and the horse I was riding kept trying to bite the other horse coz he is the boss of the trials and he doesn't do well being led. So here was about five 10 year olds riding little ponies around while a 15 year old on a huge bay was getting lead! 
So embarassing. If the riding instructor had let me go I would have been fine because I have been on several trial rides, leading myself. I even was on a bolting horse at one stage and managed to stay on for 2 hours.(he wasn't bolting for 2 hours though, just every few minutes)


----------



## MLK11

Hmmm... I have had several!

One time I was riding in an western saddle (I usually ride english) out on the trails. My mare likes to follow the deer trails, so we got on one. Mind you they are very narrow and winding, and out of nowhere there was a tree branch. I forgot I was riding western, and the branch got stuck on the horn. I was pushed off and the saddle started to slip. I was still kind of in the saddle, and I found myself kind of almost between my mare's front legs. Luckily for me she didn't freak out and I managed to re-right myself!

Just this summer I was out in the land trust. We were at least 5 miles away from home. We were riding through a muddy patch, when my mare sunk at least 2 feet down into the mud. I jumped off so she could get unstuck, and while she was getting herself out, she knocked me over. So I was covered in mud from my helmet down my back to my feet. Not a comfortable ride back home! 

Another time we were riding at the beach and Em spooked. She panicked, and I went off and got a concussion. I came too quickly enough to see Em taring down the beach in a good imitation of Seabuscuit, and people were jumping out of her way!


----------



## Equinspire

I once fell off because the horse I was riding walked over a lizard... The lizard had been keeping really still, but then it panicked when the horse was right above it, and ran for the nearest tree! The horse freaked out, leapt in the air and bucked me off! I never stood a chance, especially because I had just noticed the lizard and had leant down to look at it! When I saw the lizard I had enough time to think 'oh no, that lizard is going to run and this horse is going to freak out!' but it was already too late! :lol:


----------



## zanyoutthere

Me and my girlfriend were in the field bareback riding with my horses Candy and Arte. We went By the fence, by the fence was a HUGE 60 gallon water trough.
My horse was getting a drink of water in the water trough, and my horse, Buddy was just runnin around by the fence. He came up to me and nuged my stomach, and i fell into the water trough!!!!! It was sooooo hot out so it felt pretty good.
The trough was like a little pond, about 10ft long 10 wide, and about 4 ft deep. So when my girlfriend saw that i fell in she just jumped in and we stayed in there for a while. But dont worry after that we put in new water


----------



## wild_spot

I was at a mounted games practise. One of the games we do is called windsor castle and it involves picking a tennis ball up out of a bucket of water. So I was leaning down to get the ball, my left leg hooked around the back of the saddle and all my weight in my right stirrup... I nearly got it and my right stirrup fell off! I landed sitting in the bucket of water, in a huge puddle! Its was so funny, everyone was laughing incliding me. I had a wet bum for the rest of practise :]


----------



## Twilight Arabians

i think my funny fall had to have been when i was 8. I had a 15 year old POA pony at the time, perfect little first horse! at the time i really didnt know how to turn her or stop her really. so she would just follow moms horse. So one day after a storm we went up for a ride in the woods, we were going up the road and there was a tree accross the road, it was high enough off the ground for me to lead my pony on it and mom to go around. so i got off led her under it got back on no problems! she was good for the hole ride! then when we were going home we came back to the same tree and the little ****** would not stop, so she went under the tree and i hit it and fell off. she just kept walking like normal down the road as if nothing had happened. I have also had my saddle fall off in a show once.


----------



## bilyeuamber

I used to ride my horses bareback in the pasture all the time. I was really good at getting on bareback but one day I took too long of a running start and I jumped on my horse and went over the other side of her and onto the ground. She just sat there and looked at me and she was probably laughing!


----------



## trashcore

I recently fell off my horse for the first time, I've had him for three years.3
It was really hot so i decided it would be a nice day to ride him into the dam, cool him off and all.  So i went in bareback, all went well. But as i went back into the arena he managed to kick some stones onto a metal pole that was laying in the arena. Typical, he freaked out and turned to bolt, but instead of doing a half circle and bolting he did a full circle! When he got all the way around he figured out the pole was still there! Of course, he spun around again! In the exact same circle. -________- He did this about six times till i came off to the side.  It was hilarious. 
My dad couldn't stop laughing. !


----------



## crystal8489

Well it has been a while since this happened like years.. and I didnt actually fall off but I didnt want to..Anyway.. years ago we went to my aunts to ride adn my uncle decided to saddle up Stormy for me. He said he had done it before and knew what he was doing. I rode her to the field and I let her canter up and down and all over when all of the sudden the saddle( and me) fell up under her stomach.. so trying with all my might to hold on i was then upside down under the horse while she was running until finally somebody finally came to check on me and catch us.. pretty interesting...


----------



## chika1235

well my shetland pony was being a butt for my 3 year old cuzin so i got on him for a minute im only 95 pounds.i tried to turn him...well i didnt know that he was really hard headed and he didnt even feel like he noticed me trying to pull him and he just kept on goin to the barn.he bucked and sent me to the mud...then he drugg me a few feet.i was in about a foot deep ud and was covered in it from my waist to my feet!it waz hilarious!!!that stubborn pony waz smart enough to go in the back stall and then when my couzin waz looking for him for him to dart off to the pasture!!!!!!that waz my most embarrising moment ever!!!ive fallen off idk how many times but i remember that one the most!!!!


----------



## brookvillequine

wayyyy back when I was 14 ha ha.... I was showing off to a friend, I had my horse inside the barn in cross ties, I was sitting on her with no saddle no reins, I told my friend to untie her, she said wont she take off? I replied no way! so she unties her and my horse flies out of the barn, bucking, and I did a complete backflip and LANDED ON MY FEET ****...... I had a hunk of her mane in my hand.....ooooppppps just goes to show you....dont show off lol


----------

